
Ask HN: How to go about finding a remote software developer job? - thtthings
I am an experienced developer and want to go 100% remote. Most recruiters get in touch for onsite opportunities. I am living in Canada with experience working in US&#x2F;Canada. I am willing to take a pay cut for a chance to be location independent.
======
cbanek
If you wait a few days until February 1st, there will be the next round of
"Who's hiring" on HN, where people post jobs as comments. The jobs either say
their location or if they accept remote.

Here's January's:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18807017)

------
rossini_martins
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-
jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-jobs)

